

Facebook uses Twitter Bootstrap - mvd7793
https://developers.facebook.com/tools/console/

======
daakus
I'm the Facebooker maintaining this tool. We use it internally and externally
and it represents a "platform application". It runs on a separate domain
(www.fbrell.com) and is iframed on the linked page on facebook.com.

It's all open source actually: <https://github.com/daaku/rell>.

Even better, it's written in Go :)

------
pizza
On a more general note, is anyone else tired of seeing "X uses Y" posts? It
feels more and more that, in the Valley, namedropping is a way to ensure your
own relevance, whether you're a business or a landing page or a person, and
I'm getting tired of these appeals to popularity.

~~~
blago
"X - the Y for something" is even more annoying. Example from first page:
"EasyPost - the Stripe for postage"

~~~
untog
While I understand the annoyance, how else could you convey what "the Stripe
for postage" says in such a short, succinct way?

~~~
tsm
"EasyPost - A well-designed postage API"?

------
creativityhurts
Funny that not even Facebook devs bothered to change the colours to use the FB
brand blue. Twitter Bootstrap slowly becomes synonym to "basic unstyled
webpage".

~~~
hnriot
it looks like they have to me? The header bar is using #333333 just like
facebook.com does.

If "basic unstyled webpage" is now bootstrap, then the world is a better
place.

~~~
creativityhurts
The top bar and the left side is still from Facebook, Bootstrap is used within
an iframe that's actually the whole main column.

------
d0m
Sigh. So _fucking_ what, that facebook uses bootstrap.

~~~
creativityhurts
I think it's a big thing for Bootstrap as a project and for its creators and
contributors when their work is used by giants like Facebook & co.

~~~
imjared
It's a Twitter project, it's not like bootstrap isn't being used by "giants"
already.

~~~
creativityhurts
I meant other giants besides the company that helped creating it.

------
electic
Big deal. Facebook uses a lot of JS and CSS from all over the place. Not sure
why this is a big deal.

------
arice
FYI: Facebook has open sourced this tool, you can find it on github. Here's
the commit that added Bootstrap:
[https://github.com/daaku/rell/commit/64bd62d40df54ddc08a9270...](https://github.com/daaku/rell/commit/64bd62d40df54ddc08a9270110cf00478798acd0)

------
vacipr
This reminded me of <https://github.com/ckrack/fbootstrapp>. Too bad
development stopped.

------
sjtgraham
so. what.

